# Whoo-Hoo!



## marmalady (Sep 21, 2004)

Just got a private catering gig that may work out into something regular!  Wine party for a real estate investment firm; the wine company is sending a cheese tray, and the firm asked me to 'fill in'; here's the menu - 
-Salt/pepper crusted tenderloin on crusty french bread with green peppercorn mayo

-Tomato, basil, and fresh mozz skewers, marinated in EVOO and herbs

-Bruce Aidell's chicken-apple sausages on skewers with apricot/mustard dip.

-Tarragon shrimp salad in phyllo cups

-Sweet and spicy roasted pecans

-Herbed pita strips with 2 dips

-Crudite platter - of course :roll: 

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 21, 2004)

You go, girl!  That sounds fantastic!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh man :!: That sounds great. :!:


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 21, 2004)

Your selections sound awesome!  Who wouldn't like it - I'm drooling!!!


Good Luck Marmalady!!!


----------



## luvs (Sep 21, 2004)

sounds awesome! i hope it all works out, marm.
ummm, i didn't get my invitation yet... surely it was just an oversight...


----------



## marmalady (Sep 22, 2004)

Sowwy, luvs-food, I had nothing to do with the invites!

But maybe we could have a virtual wine tasting with aps here some eveing?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

Bring that tarragon shrimp recipe out here in the light, please.


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2004)

Atta Girl marmalady! Rock on! Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 22, 2004)

Tx, all - I'm taking a break after prepping all day - 

Mudbug, the 'recipe' for the shrimp salad is really just a throw together; shrimp steamed in water/lemon/bay/peppercorns/salt, then diced; 1 container creme fraiche, some sour cream and mayo; then the herbs were fresh tarragon and chives and parsley; some fine diced celery.   Sorry I can't give you quantities; some of this I just 'do'!

Tryng to find platters so I fit it all on one piece; then I can just do a drop off and won't have to stay there for the whole gig!  I've got a huge basket for the crudite, with 'rustic' white bowls for the dip; more white bowls and another basket for the pita crisps; then I think my platters are large enough for everything else.  Fhe roast beast I may have to camoflouge a jelly roll pan with foil, and found some palm leaves at the florist that hadn't been treated, so can lay those on the bottom.


Back to work, people!  See ya later.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 22, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Tx, all - I'm taking a break after prepping all day -
> 
> Mudbug, the 'recipe' for the shrimp salad is really just a throw together; shrimp steamed in water/lemon/bay/peppercorns/salt, then diced; 1 container creme fraiche, some sour cream and mayo; then the herbs were fresh tarragon and chives and parsley; some fine diced celery.   Sorry I can't give you quantities; some of this I just 'do'!
> 
> ...



thanks for taking time during your break to post.  appreciate it.  now, carry on.


----------



## chez suz (Sep 23, 2004)

Marmalady...Great assortment.. something for eveyone...the salt and pepper crusted tenderloin w/grn peppercorn mayo..really caught my eye....When you have time..just the gist of how you do it would be very appreciated.
Good Luck


----------



## marmalady (Sep 23, 2004)

Signed, sealed, delivered!  Whew.  It's been a while; and for anyone who's doing a little catering, or organizing a big party, organization is the king!  Lists, lists, lists; a list of an assortment to present to the client; then the final list after they've chosen; then the shopping list; then breaking down each item into parts, and organizing what you're going to do first; ie, all the sauces were made yesterday am; the pita chips made, etc.  Lists making catering so much easier!

Chez, suz, the tenderloin has been a hit for me for years!

You'll need - a whole trimmed tenderloin.  I then cut it into sections, removing the big 'butt end' piece of it at the natural muscle separations.  Then I take a sharp knife and cut the whole tenderloin in half lengthwise.  Three reasons for this; takes less time to cook; I can get some really rare, med.rare and med. slices from it; and it fits on the baguette slices better than the whole crosswise slice.

After it's trimmed and cut, I mix about 2 cups of kosher salt and coarse black pepper, oil the meat, and roll it in the s/p mixture.  Then put it on a rack in a 450 degree oven, and roast for 10-15 minutes; I use a digital thermometer to let me know the degrees of doneness, and just pull the rarer pieces out to rest, while leaving some in for the 'eww' people who like gray meat. :roll: 

Take all the meat out, and let it rest till cool.  Cut a baguette (usually two for a whole tenderloin) into thin slices - I don't do a diagonal cut for this, just a round.  Then make the green peppercorn mayo:

GREEN PEPPERCORN SAUCE

makes 2 ½  cups

2 cups mayo		¼  cup dijon		
3T green peppercorns		2 cloves garlic
2T lemon juice

Blend in processor til smooth.

Spread some of the sauce on the baguette rounds, place a slice of beef on top, put a little 'dollop' of sauce on top of beef, and sprinkle chopped parsley over all.  

Easy, awesome!  I think the sauce recipe is from one of the Silver Palate cookbooks.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice Marmalady!  You  write up nice menus!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 1, 2004)

TY, Deb!  I have different lists of cold/hot, high end/low end items; when I sit down with the client, we figure out what their budget is, what the venue will allow in terms of prep/cook/hot serve, and then they choose the actual items they'd like.


----------



## chez suz (Oct 1, 2004)

Marmalady..thank you for taking the time for the recipes...glad all went well for you!!


----------

